# Conor McGregor officially stripped of featherweight title



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> UFC lightweight champion Conor McGregor officially stripped of featherweight title after UFC 206 changes
> 25
> by Dan [email protected]_MMA Nov 26, 2016, 10:59pm EST
> 
> ...



http://www.mmamania.com/2016/11/26/...ficially-stripped-featherweight-title-ufc-206


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

That means he's gunning for Woodley, then. Very interesting.


----------



## Ricardinho (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm a Conor fan but this is right. Now he has to kick Jose's ass again and he will have his belt back again.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Ricardinho said:


> I'm a Conor fan but this is right. Now he has to kick Jose's ass again and he will have his belt back again.


I doubt that he will do that. He will mock the hell out of the FW division and in particular Aldo without ever going down to that weight again.

I wouldn't be surprised if he only did the Diaz fight at LW and then either aim at Woodley or straight go for the superbig money Mayweather fight and then retire.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Huge congratulations to José Aldo for being the champion once more. What a relief, it's like some huge toilet blockage by the name of Conor McGregor has finally been pulled out of the waste pipe and at last we can have the flyweight division back, alleluia.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah on the one hand, I'm definitely glad because the FW division was held up an entire year because of one man's personal quest (+ the UFC's clear commitment to maximise this superstar figure for obvious $$$ reasons).

On the flipside, Conor was only able to do it (actually do what he wants and dictate things on an unprecedented level) because he put himself in such a position (desired result being the UFC and Conor's interests becoming one and the same, in creating the mythical/historical 1st time ever simultaneous 2-belt holder) so all in all glad that the FW division is back to 'normality' yet I can't help but fear we may never see Aldo vs McGregor 2...

Conclusion - though I found it extremely shitty to affect Aldo & the rest of the FW contenders' careers by jamming up title contention for an entire year (excusing it all in the name of profit and the 'dog eat dog', 'winner takes all' credo over actual sports meritocracy), I admit I'm very glad something historical like Conor came along in our time, while we can all enjoy it happening.



Anteries said:


> Huge congratulations to José Aldo for being the champion once more. What a relief, it's like some huge toilet blockage by the name of Conor McGregor has finally been pulled out of the waste pipe and at last we can have the flyweight division back, alleluia.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Aldo the "Undisputed" FW champion. Doesn't really seem fitting to use that word anymore


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Aldo the "Undisputed" FW champion. Doesn't really seem fitting to use that word anymore


It's only fitting when it's Conor who gets the belt taken away from him. When it's Jones, "we all know who the real champ is anyways and the division is ruined!" :laugh:


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Aldo the "Undisputed" FW champion. Doesn't really seem fitting to use that word anymore


Newsflash, all the champion in the UFC are disputed world Champions. Because disputed means that there are other world champions from different MMA organisations that follow the same rules.

The term undisputed, has only ever meant a champion that has won the belt of all the accredited organisations. The term undisputed is just part of Michael Buffer's hyperbolic introductions in the cage.

It leaves me absolutely amazed that McGregor fans are desperate to find him glory, desperate to pin medals to his chest, whether these accolades are deserved or barely deserved. I enjoy MMA for the marvellous fighting skill, which McGregor has but I have total contempt for sycophantic worship and for people desperate to prop up McGregor's glory. He is a selfish greedy little shit no different from some banker or corrupt politician.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

It's good that they did this but it sucks that Jose Aldo is a paper champ now.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

6 Months to late, but better late than never.



TheNinja said:


> It's good that they did this but it sucks that Jose Aldo is a paper champ now.


One he gets one defense done, he'll be alright. McGregor was never defending that belt anyway.

Definition of Paper Champion: A champion who holds an official title but lacks the caliber of a real champion.

In my books a Champion represents his division and defends, Conor not only does not defend, but he hasn't even competed in the FW division for a year. He is a paper champion.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Spite said:


> 6 Months to late, but better late than never.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just looks bad for the division that the champ got stoned cold Ko'd in 13 seconds. Unless Max or Pettis takes over the division it loses credibility. I feel the same way about 205, DC isn't the real champ until he can prove he can beat Jon Jones. I know most of that is up to Jones getting his shit together but it's just the way I see it.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Anteries said:


> Newsflash, all the champion in the UFC are disputed world Champions. Because disputed means that there are other world champions from different MMA organisations that follow the same rules.
> 
> The term undisputed, has only ever meant a champion that has won the belt of all the accredited organisations. The term undisputed is just part of Michael Buffer's hyperbolic introductions in the cage.
> 
> It leaves me absolutely amazed that McGregor fans are desperate to find him glory, desperate to pin medals to his chest, whether these accolades are deserved or barely deserved. I enjoy MMA for the marvellous fighting skill, which McGregor has but I have total contempt for sycophantic worship and for people desperate to prop up McGregor's glory. He is a selfish greedy little shit no different from some banker or corrupt politician.


Its fine so long as they announce him as "undisputed....paper....champion of the world"


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> It just looks bad for the division that the champ got stoned cold Ko'd in 13 seconds. Unless Max or Pettis takes over the division it loses credibility. I feel the same way about 205, DC isn't the real champ until he can prove he can beat Jon Jones. I know most of that is up to Jones getting his shit together but it's just the way I see it.


What he should do is defend asap, then call out Conor at LW.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Its fine so long as they announce him as "undisputed....paper....champion of the world"


In the old days in the late 18th century, behaviour would be analysed through the court of honour. By these standards José Aldo is completely exonerated, he lost and he did everything in his power to get a rematch. But the person who defeated him, McGregor refused to fight him, instead choosing other fights. José can hold his head up high with no stain on his character and consider himself to be the "undisputed" featherweight champion, honour intact. McGregor on the other hand would be classed as a frightful brigand, a damnable rum cove and his antics will be classed as gimcrack and tomfoolery. And condemned by all right thinking people.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

There weren't ANY big money fights @ 145.

UNTIL Conor decided to fight there.

If Conor leaves 145, people might return to not being as excited about the featherweight division. Which would mean less prestige and lower pay.

145'ers could see the size of their paychecks diminish. Similar to how the payscaling for 125 and 135 pound divisions is noticeably less than 185, 170 and 155 due to people being less interested in lighter weight classes.

*2017 prediction*: 145'ers will be moving back up to 155 for the better pay and the bigger cash fights with Conor at 155.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Anteries said:


> In the old days in the late 18th century, behaviour would be analysed through the court of honour. By these standards José Aldo is completely exonerated, he lost and he did everything in his power to get a rematch. But the person who defeated him, McGregor refused to fight him, instead choosing other fights. José can hold his head up high with no stain on his character and consider himself to be the "undisputed" featherweight champion, honour intact. McGregor on the other hand would be classed as a frightful brigand, a damnable rum cove and his antics will be classed as gimcrack and tomfoolery. And condemned by all right thinking people.


In which court of honor does a guy say he'll fight anytime anywhere and any place, and then turn down a fight to get his title back on the basis of and I quote "I want to be able to perform for that fans"....and then subsequently bitch and moan about not getting offered the fight he wants, threaten to throw fights to get out of his contract, and turn around again and say through his agent and coach he has no choice but to fight. Unless of course your talking about a court in some small tribal town in the Congo where they like to rub a mans genitalia after he gets KO'd. In such a place yes, I can see the court of 'honor' you speak of.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> In which court of honor does a guy say he'll fight anytime anywhere and any place, and then turn down a fight to get his title back on the basis of and I quote "I want to be able to perform for that fans"....and then subsequently bitch and moan about not getting offered the fight he wants, threaten to throw fights to get out of his contract, and turn around again and say through his agent and coach he has no choice but to fight. Unless of course your talking about a court in some small tribal town in the Congo where they like to rub a mans genitalia after he gets KO'd. In such a place yes, I can see the court of 'honor' you speak of.


This has all been dealt with, I've taken into account in José is still in the clear. He was off a no contact suspension by a couple of days, so we hadn't even been in the gym and get ready for a fight in 10 days with no training or sparring up until that point would have been obviously utterly ridiculous.

All his threat about leaving MMA and deliberately pronouncing he was going to lose, which is not the same as throwing a fight which involves subterfuge.

Don you cannot win, I know the principles of honour and integrity.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Anteries said:


> This has all been dealt with, I've taken into account in José is still in the clear. He was off a no contact suspension by a couple of days, so we hadn't even been in the gym and get ready for a fight in 10 days with no training or sparring up until that point would have been obviously utterly ridiculous.
> 
> All his threat about leaving MMA and deliberately pronouncing he was going to lose, which is not the same as throwing a fight which involves subterfuge.
> 
> Don you cannot win, I know the principles of honour and integrity.


I don't think you do. The principals of honor and integrity are definitely not making excuses about going back on your word. In fact that is the opposite of integrity. If you make a statement and a promise you stick to it. Then you are a man of honor. Do the opposite and you are a bitch that cannot be trusted. Any time means any time. He had had 3 months off, and he made an excuse, when he was fully cleared to fight. He showed himself to be a sham, and he lost the respect of most of the MMA community. 

One of the reasons Conor is has been able to become such a superstar is because he fights no matter what the circumstances. Against Poirier his thumb was busted, against mendez he tore knee ligaments 2 weeks out from the fight. He had staph before the first Nate fight, a badly bruised ankle which he used to kick Nate with 30 times in the rematch, and a right hand he couldn't throw for a his training camp against Eddie. That is a warrior, and someone with honor who doesn't back out of a fight he's agreed to take. 
Aldo is a bitch and a cheat. From the time of all that USASA shit he pulled his behavior has been an absolute shambles. You would want to reevaluate your theory of integrity and honor and not skew your views based on your dislike of Conor!


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> I don't think you do. The principals of honor and integrity are definitely not making excuses about going back on your word. In fact that is the opposite of integrity. If you make a statement and a promise you stick to it. Then you are a man of honor. Do the opposite and you are a bitch that cannot be trusted. Any time means any time. He had had 3 months off, and he made an excuse, when he was fully cleared to fight. He showed himself to be a sham, and he lost the respect of most of the MMA community.
> 
> One of the reasons Conor is has been able to become such a superstar is because he fights no matter what the circumstances. Against Poirier his thumb was busted, against mendez he tore knee ligaments 2 weeks out from the fight. He had staph before the first Nate fight, a badly bruised ankle which he used to kick Nate with 30 times in the rematch, and a right hand he couldn't throw for a his training camp against Eddie. That is a warrior, and someone with honor who doesn't back out of a fight he's agreed to take.
> Aldo is a bitch and a cheat. From the time of all that USASA shit he pulled his behavior has been an absolute shambles. You would want to reevaluate your theory of integrity and honor and not skew your views based on your dislike of Conor!


Good points you raise, I do understand where you're coming from but you have to admit the atmosphere between Aldo and Conor McGregor fans isn't exactly cordial.

If Aldo had agreed the fight on short notice, despite not training and recently coming off a knockout suspension. It really would have been the most incredible bravery. Having been defeated by McGregor after a full training camp, then to face him again with barely any training would have been remarkably courageous.

But somehow I don't think if he had made this sacrifice he would have got any credit from the McGregor fans. His loss would just have been eaten up by voracious fans, it would have just been pointless fodder to glorify their hero. If there was any honour, Aldo would have got a standing ovation from all the McGregor fans in the auditorium for this suicidal no training contest.

If I say, I'll fight someone anyplace any time and in the day after having my appendix out I get the challenge, come on bitch, I'm ready to fight you now, or are you chicken shit.

I'm talking about what a jury of wise men and women, good and true would think. You don't call someone a coward because they won't face you for a duel, the day after they've recovered from amoebic dysentery.

Why would McGregor want to face Aldo when he wasn't at his best? Aldo was basically on holiday recovering from a devastating knockout, why not say, sure happy to fight you again when you're back in training.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I think I understand Conor's decision on this. And let's be real, Conor probably decided this. He was given a choice, defend the FW belt or the LW belt or give one up and go for the WW belt, options and choices and decisions. He had to compromise of course, but it was more than likely his choice on which belt to keep/give up, which path to take, etc.

My guess is, he knows that the FW division is the easiest division he can fight in. He knows that if he gives that belt up, he's still the real, true, actual champion of that division. Nobody beat him for the belt, he gave it up to move on to do better/greater things and let guys like Aldo/Max//Chad/etc, guys he already steamrolled and beat down, pretend they are fighting for a championship while he is away. As such, if at any point in time he wishes to move back down to 145, he will get an instant immediate title shot in the easiest division he can fight in, and nobody will argue, because whoever holds the belt at that point in time is a fake champion that didn't beat the champion to get the belt. If it's Aldo, it's even worse, Aldo got handled like a little baby when he fought Conor, so it makes his "champion status" look even worse.

Then, consider the fact that now Conor can go to WW and fight for the belt there, he can take fights at WW, LW, and even FW if he chooses, big fights, for a ton of money, without being obligated to deal with the FW division at all if he doesn't want to. Now, he had to give up his FW belt, he had to make a compromise, but if you sit down and think of the situation, it is the best compromise to make. 

My guess? He is running after the 170 belt. I think we see that fight next for him. Keeping in mind, Conor is in this for money. That's what he is doing, and I quote "this is a young man's game. you get in, get rich, and get out". He wants the 170 title shot for another huge payday, he's leaving the FW title behind with people he's already destroyed, thus he can very very easily make a case of coming back there and getting an instant title shot for another huge payday, and he's got LW all lined up for him as well. Guy is doing things right.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Nate seems like the obvious next fight, just because of the draw at WW, but if it's not Nate, it's for the WW title.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802926008768675840
:laugh:


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I doubt Conor'll fight at 170.

GSP is close to Conor's size. He did well at 170 for a long time when Matt Serra was a welterweight.

Would GSP do well at 170 now? I don't know he might be too small.

My guess is Conor will return and reclaim the 145 belt at a later date.

Aldo might be the champion. But that doesn't mean he agreed to come back and fight in the UFC.

Aldo could decide to stay retired.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Spite said:


> What he should do is defend asap, then call out Conor at LW.


DC has a hard time making LHW, I doubt he will make LW :thumb02:



DonRifle said:


> In which court of honor does a guy say he'll fight anytime anywhere and any place, and then turn down a fight to get his title back on the basis of and I quote "I want to be able to perform for that fans"....and then subsequently bitch and moan about not getting offered the fight he wants, threaten to throw fights to get out of his contract, and turn around again and say through his agent and coach he has no choice but to fight.* Unless of course your talking about a court in some small tribal town in the Congo where they like to rub a mans genitalia after he gets KO'd.* In such a place yes, I can see the court of 'honor' you speak of.


You say that in a way if it were a bad thing.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Leed said:


> Nate seems like the obvious next fight, just because of the draw at WW, but if it's not Nate, it's for the WW title.


I say Pacquiao.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> In which court of honor does a guy say he'll fight anytime anywhere and any place, and then turn down a fight to get his title back on the basis of and I quote "I want to be able to perform for that fans"....and then subsequently bitch and moan about not getting offered the fight he wants, threaten to throw fights to get out of his contract, and turn around again and say through his agent and coach he has no choice but to fight. Unless of course your talking about a court in some small tribal town in the Congo where they like to rub a mans genitalia after he gets KO'd. In such a place yes, I can see the court of 'honor' you speak of.


All I want to know, is how you knew about that.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

sucrets said:


> All I want to know, is how you knew about that.


It's the Internet and the 21st century. The real question is how you didn't know.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Leed said:


> It's the Internet and the 21st century. The real question is how you didn't know.


In his diatribe Don says Aldo turned down a fight to get his title back. He was in fact he was offered a nontitle fight with McGregor, so even if he had accepted the fight without any training camp, even if he had won the fight, McGregor would have kept the belt. How crazy is that.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Anteries said:


> Good points you raise, I do understand where you're coming from but you have to admit the atmosphere between Aldo and Conor McGregor fans isn't exactly cordial.
> 
> If Aldo had agreed the fight on short notice, despite not training and recently coming off a knockout suspension. It really would have been the most incredible bravery. Having been defeated by McGregor after a full training camp, then to face him again with barely any training would have been remarkably courageous.
> 
> ...


Given that he had 3 months off after the KO and had no other injuries, its hardly recovering from amoebic dysentery though is it? Its been a pretty standard thing for fighter to do for years after a KO, get back in the ring straight away to try and erase it. Only very recently has the stuff about concussion come out. How many rugby players were getting KO'd and running back into the game straight away for the last decades, let alone supposed warriors like Aldo. 

Its also not about what the McGregor fans would think or Conor wanting not to fight him at his best. Its about what Aldo chose to do. And we know that fighters are almost never 100% stepping into a fight. 

Aldo should never have said any time, any place, any where. By not accepting the rematch when it was presented he showed is true colors, he showed fear. He showed the reason Dana White doesn't look after him and couldn't care less.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

sucrets said:


> All I want to know, is how you knew about that.


Didn't you notice the pale Irishman in the background with the truck of weapons and cash?


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't understand what people are talking about here, Aldo fought 9 times in the ufc, within 5 years (first UFC fight in 2011), McGregor fought 10 times but only within 3 years, they have a similar record (8-1 for aldo, 9-1 for McGregor) Total, Aldo has 28 fights in 12 years and Conor has 24 fights in only 8 years, and Conor has more UFC fights

in my book, if you work harder and more, you get paid more.
Each time Aldo gets in front of a mic, he speaks portuguese and complains about how he's a victim
Each time Conor gets in front of a mic, he puts on a show

Aldo's UFC wins, except for Chad and Frankie, all are cut/retired/irrelevant, he did not actually win the UFC gold, not even once
Conor's UFC wins over relevant fighters are Chad, Holloway, two Champions in two different weightclasses, one win two weight classes above against a semi-relevant yet very tough fighter

Conor got where he is because he fights a LOT and take on all challenges. And now he is a historical UFC fighter, record breaking draw and mainstream fan favorite
Aldo got where he is by not fighting, not promoting, and whining a lot, now he's still whining, talking about retirement, and whining some more

Of course, he didn't lose a fight for 6 years, but he barely fought

He was enjoying being a champion, yet didn't do much with the belt as an ambassador of the sport compared to others. He didn't bother to learn how to communicate, only for asking for more money he deemed he deserved.

If you make your employer sh*t ton of money, you get paid more
if you whine at your employer for not paying you enough each time you get in front of a mic, you'll eventually p*ss him off and at the first opportunity, you'll get sacked.

Aldo has no leverage anymore, and Conor is calling the shots and getting paid. Without him, the FW division will lose a lot of eyes and a lot of cash.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Given that he had 3 months off after the KO and had no other injuries, its hardly recovering from amoebic dysentery though is it? Its been a pretty standard thing for fighter to do for years after a KO, get back in the ring straight away to try and erase it. Only very recently has the stuff about concussion come out. How many rugby players were getting KO'd and running back into the game straight away for the last decades, let alone supposed warriors like Aldo.
> 
> Its also not about what the McGregor fans would think or Conor wanting not to fight him at his best. Its about what Aldo chose to do. And we know that fighters are almost never 100% stepping into a fight.
> 
> Aldo should never have said any time, any place, any where. By not accepting the rematch when it was presented he showed is true colors, he showed fear. He showed the reason Dana White doesn't look after him and couldn't care less.


I respect your opinion even though I don't agree with your first two points. They are just differences of opinion about what one considers decent or not, opinions may vary.

Your final paragraph is very interesting. When Aldo said "any time anywhere", he was clearly referring to a rematch for the title. Aside from all the other impediments of not training, what he was offered was a short-term replacement slot for some exhibition nontitle match in a different weight class.

It's a bit like if you want to look keen and say to your boss, "I'll do anything you want", and he says yes and later murder my ex-wife and then when you refuse, you are then cast down for being the scum of the earth and breaking your word. "But you said you would do anything I want, I want you to murder my ex-wife, clearly you have no honour or integrity, I intend to fire you immediately.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Anteries said:


> I respect your opinion even though I don't agree with your first two points. They are just differences of opinion about what one considers decent or not, opinions may vary.
> 
> Your final paragraph is very interesting. When Aldo said "any time anywhere", he was clearly referring to a rematch for the title. Aside from all the other impediments of not training, what he was offered was a short-term replacement slot for some exhibition nontitle match in a different weight class.
> 
> It's a bit like if you want to look keen and say to your boss, "I'll do anything you want", and he says yes and later murder my ex-wife and then when you refuse, you are then cast down for being the scum of the earth and breaking your word. "But you said you would do anything I want, I want you to murder my ex-wife, clearly you have no honour or integrity, I intend to fire you immediately.


You are slowly learning to always defer to my wondrous expertise Anteries.

You may now complete full deferment for evermore after the reading of Jose's actual statement:

"Hi everyone, I was quiet for a while, because I was waiting for my rematch. In fact, I was already training for it, based on how the fight went down. But apparently I was wrong. So I wanted to make something clear to the UFC: for everything that I’ve done, everything I’ve accepted, and mostly how the fight ended, I will not accept any other fight other than a title shot. My only exception would be fighting Conor McGregor. At any time, anywhere, and since he is scared and knows that I’m gonna win… It doesn’t even have to be title fight against him. You can keep my belt. What I want is to whoop your ass. Again: any time, anywhere.
Dana WhiteLorenzo Fertitta, keep ur word. I still believe in the company that I work for"


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> You are slowly learning to always defer to my wondrous expertise Anteries.


Oh absolutely where else does one go to find the finest levels of decorum, impartiality and fairness, than to a Conor McGregor fan, is there a finer ambassador for class and wisdom than McGregor himself, I ask myself.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

It wasnt rocket science. Conor was never going back to 145 again. He wanted to take a picture with 2 belts. In the end there was no point in the UFC letting him keep the 145 if he was never seeious about going back down and there is no money fight to be made there.

The UFC didnt care nor did I and not sure why some did that he held onto the 145 belt. Aldo the champ seems in no hurry to fight. Pettis Max was a nice fight but not a title fight. So why would anyine care that he held onto the 145 belt? The division wasnt held up at all. 

Now they needed to savs UFC 206 in some fashion so they chose to slap a title onto the Pettis Max fight to make it seem important to general fans. So they had a reason to take the 145 belt back and use it as a prop. 

206 will do awful numbers. 

As for what Conor will do next it really isnt complicated. 

-Sure he would fight Mayweather for a truck load more money than he already gets. But that fight as of now isnt very likely if we want to live in reality. 

-Woodley? Could happen I suppose. If Conor wants it he will get it. But I would bet they have to make Woodley Wonderboy early next year to fill a card. Doubt they just shelf both for months to wait and see if Conor wants that. 

-khabib ferg winner? Honestly I only possibly see it if Khabib wins. There is some beef and hype there to sell. But not huge. I dont think Conor wants to risk his now lone belt vs a guy who smothers. I could see the fight going either way but Khabib is a boring threat. Too risky for Conor at this time.

-GSP...I could see this. But not sure GSP can get down to 155. Perhaps they can catch weight it. This would be a huge fight so yes very possible if GSP comes back. However, not sure UFC wants GSP a guy who has friction and union ideas to potentially beat their cash cow and maybe then walk away again. The fight would be huge and even with a loss Conor wouldnt have too much stock loss and still would have a 155 title. But not sure UFC wants to give GSP this chance. May be too big to pass up tho. This was the fight they wanted until Nate spoiled the party.

-Nate 155 title fight. Makes most sense on any level. 

To recap what I think is most likely.

1. Nate 155
2. GSP 
3. Woodley
4. Khabib
5. Tony Ferg
6. Mayweather


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Conor was most likely never going back to FW without being able to rehydrate with an IV so this needed to happen. However Conor is right, they've killed the division by doing this. The division champ and the guy who will probably continue to hold the belt for a long time got KOd by someone in 13 seconds and just had the belt handed back to him. Aldo wanted to make money, I hope he enjoys his fight pass money. Conor was knocking guys out Aldo hasn't stopped someone since 2013 and that was due to injury. With Conor gone the money is gone.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Conor was most likely never going back to FW without being able to rehydrate with an IV so this needed to happen. However Conor is right, they've killed the division by doing this. The division champ and the guy who will probably continue to hold the belt for a long time got KOd by someone in 13 seconds and just had the belt handed back to him. Aldo wanted to make money, I hope he enjoys his fight pass money. Conor was knocking guys out Aldo hasn't stopped someone since 2013 and that was due to injury. With Conor gone the money is gone.


Doesn't say much for the sport does it, that without some reality show, carnival barking entertainer that the sport of MMA is basically dead. Although it very commercial, McGregor fans of the type of people who read GQ magazine to examine the precise tightness of trouser leg needed to be in fashion. Basically young twerps no offence, anyone older was there once.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Anteries said:


> Doesn't say much for the sport does it, that without some reality show, carnival barking entertainer that the sport of MMA is basically dead. Although it very commercial, McGregor fans of the type of people who read GQ magazine to examine the precise tightness of trouser leg needed to be in fashion. Basically young twerps no offence, anyone older was there once.


It's the fight game. It's how it has always been. Every fighter since the 60s that's crossed over into the mainstream has been like him. It's why professional wrestling sold out arenas and made a lot of money for a long time and still does make a lot. People want to be entertained, the fight is just a part of the whole equation.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

He wasn't stripped. He willingly gave it up.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> It's the fight game. It's how it has always been. Every fighter since the 60s that's crossed over into the mainstream has been like him. It's why professional wrestling sold out arenas and made a lot of money for a long time and still does make a lot. People want to be entertained, the fight is just a part of the whole equation.


You are quite right, charismatic personalities are fantastic for the sport of MMA or any combat sport.. In my opinion it's more important than any other sport, basically too important. In any other sport you can be as boring as you like and do incredibly well financially and also have a huge following. I give you Pete Sampras the man with the most boring haircut in tennis. Snooker player Steve interesting Davis, footballer Rooney. And probably biggest of all Lennox Lewis, a guy with the personality of a block of balsa wood. Evander Holyfield, also bit of a blank sheet, I don't mean to be rude or disrespectful but watching any of the people I've mentioned in action was usually electrifying, it was a must watch sport. I think MMA has got serious problem which is basically it's a fad sport which could easily go out of fashion. Or not the case may be.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> It wasnt rocket science. Conor was never going back to 145 again. He wanted to take a picture with 2 belts. In the end there was no point in the UFC letting him keep the 145 if he was never seeious about going back down and there is no money fight to be made there.
> 
> The UFC didnt care nor did I and not sure why some did that he held onto the 145 belt. Aldo the champ seems in no hurry to fight. Pettis Max was a nice fight but not a title fight. So why would anyine care that he held onto the 145 belt? The division wasnt held up at all.
> 
> ...


I reckon GSP easily makes 155 now. If you see some pics of him a few years back he was bulked up to f*** and I have no doubts whatsoever he was juiced up. I remember the whole WADA nonsense with Hendricks where they both ended up agreeing not to be tested after a load of posturing. 

I see Tony and Khabib being lined up, Khabib getting injured and pulling out an both of them sitting in the wilderness, GSP coming back and getting a LW shot against Conor in June or July. If they can't figure out GSP's contract then I think Woodley is the next most likely. Just feel like Nate needs a good win before they fight again to build a bit more tension. Stick him in against Alvarez in March he should be able to box him up or submit him if taken down. Then it might happen again ahead of Woodley


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

hadoq said:


> I don't understand what people are talking about here, Aldo fought 9 times in the ufc, within 5 years (first UFC fight in 2011), McGregor fought 10 times but only within 3 years, they have a similar record (8-1 for aldo, 9-1 for McGregor) Total, Aldo has 28 fights in 12 years and Conor has 24 fights in only 8 years, and Conor has more UFC fights
> 
> in my book, if you work harder and more, you get paid more.
> Each time Aldo gets in front of a mic, he speaks portuguese and complains about how he's a victim
> ...


Oh come on, Aldo's being a little bitch by not facing Holloway but he was/is a legit champ.

(C) - Jose Aldo
1 - Frankie Edgar - Win
2 - Max Holloway
3 - Ricardo Lamas - Win
4 - Cub Swanson - Win
5 - Anthony Pettis

6 - Jeremy Stephens
7 - Charles Oliveira
8 - Dennis Bermudez
9 - Brian Ortega
10 - Yair Rodriguez

And Aldo's Zuffa record is 16-1, he was the champion and the UFC fed him guys they wanted to be champion (Hominick, Manny, Florian) and he ran through them. And the Korean Zombie and Chad Mendes are both coming back.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

John8204 said:


> Oh come on, Aldo's being a little bitch by not facing Holloway but he was/is a legit champ.
> 
> (C) - Jose Aldo
> 1 - Frankie Edgar - Win
> ...


You still can't deny the facts

Mcgregor fought more than Aldo during a shorter amount of time, arguably, his opponents were just as good as Aldo's, took 2 champions belts in the process, in my book, he accomplished more than Aldo in a shorter amount of time.

Aldo did defend his belt, McGregor did not
But Aldo couldn't defend it from McGregor nonetheless, then McGregor went on to get a 2nd belt, which was unheard of in the UFC. 

He is the guy who actually make the superfights happen, before, we only could dream about champion vs champion match ups, they never happened, all the champs before weren't willing to move up or go down, put it all on the line like he does. Aldo didn't do it, GSP sure didn't do it, Silva did change weight classes but never against a champ, for the belt, Jones were only talking about going to HW later in his carreer, Ronda was never going to fight Cyborg.

All those match ups, we were dreaming about for years, they never happen. Now that we have a champ that has proven himself (I don't know what more people need, a 3rd belt?), who is willing to take upon dangerous challenges, but we still find ways to complain.

But really, how much more exciting can it get? 
When Aldo was dominant champ, we could only wish of him being more open as a champ, he got those amazing skills, but he could not, for his own life, get people talk about him. He didn't even try.

But all of this, this is also about giving back to the fans, give them their money worth, put on a show, this is also what this game is about. People watch this because it's fun, it's a show, it's the whole package. So being a great fighter is awesome, but being a fighter who gets fans involved as well is rare and precious, because those guys will get the kids into MMA, those guys will inspire the new generation of fighters that will entertain us for years to come, those guys will make it so MMA becomes a mainstream sport.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

hadoq said:


> You still can't deny the facts
> 
> Mcgregor fought more than Aldo during a shorter amount of time, arguably, his opponents were just as good as Aldo's, took 2 champions belts in the process, in my book, he accomplished more than Aldo in a shorter amount of time.
> 
> ...


There have been a few guys that have wanted to go for another belt but have been told no by the UFC. The only guy thats been allowed to contest 2 belts other than Conor is Penn, about 7 years ago. Aldo wanted to fight Petits but was told he had to drop the FW belt first. Recently Bisping offered to fight Cormier after Jones pulled out - was told no by dana.



> "He said that after Aldo beats Pettis, [Aldo] wants to move up to 155 and fight there," UFC President Dana White said Tuesday on FUEL TV's "UFC Tonight." "I said that was fine, but one of the matchmakers called and said there was a misunderstanding, that he wants to go to 155, win the title, and go back to 145. "That's not happening. If he moves to 155, he stays at 155, and he holds that belt. If Pettis wins the fight, Pettis is going to have to stay at 145 and defend that belt a couple of times."


Being a 2 weight champion is achievement in itself, but all this talk about Conor being the only one to pull it off? It's meaningless because he's the only one thats been given the opportunity to do it. It's just a PR stunt and it astonishes me that so many buy into that crap.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

hadoq said:


> You still can't deny the facts
> 
> Mcgregor fought more than Aldo during a shorter amount of time, arguably, his opponents were just as good as Aldo's, took 2 champions belts in the process, in my book, he accomplished more than Aldo in a shorter amount of time.


I think you are argueing two different things, McGregor is accomplished but that doesn't mean Jose Aldo wasn't also a highly accomplished champion. 



hadoq said:


> Aldo did defend his belt, McGregor did not
> But Aldo couldn't defend it from McGregor nonetheless, then McGregor went on to get a 2nd belt, which was unheard of in the UFC.


Aldo defended his belt nine times, and if I recall correctly he was in line for a shot at Pettis but the UFC refused to let him take that fight without vacating the belt. Which is absurd you either do the interim title or you wait till after the fight you don't make the guy give up his belt to challenge for the 155lb title.



hadoq said:


> He is the guy who actually make the superfights happen, before, we only could dream about champion vs champion match ups, they never happened, all the champs before weren't willing to move up or go down, put it all on the line like he does.


They wanted Aldo to drop his belt, they won't pay DJ 2 Million for a Super fight with Cruz, Tito Ortiz was a paper champion who would have been crushed by Randy, and we'll never know what Anderson Silva was doing at 205. It's rarely the fighters that won't do Super fights' it's the company that doesn't want any one fighter to have too much power.



hadoq said:


> All those match ups, we were dreaming about for years, they never happen. Now that we have a champ that has proven himself (I don't know what more people need, a 3rd belt?), who is willing to take upon dangerous challenges, but we still find ways to complain.


Why do you need to bring Jose Aldo down to push Conor Mcgregor up?




hadoq said:


> But really, how much more exciting can it get?
> When Aldo was dominant champ, we could only wish of him being more open as a champ, he got those amazing skills, but he could not, for his own life, get people talk about him. He didn't even try.


The fight promotion didn't promote him...I mean really Ricardo Lamas and Mark Hominick who the **** wanted to see those guys fight. When the UFC wasn't booking Aldo he was amazing, when they booked him he sucked.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> jonnyg4508 said:
> 
> 
> > It wasnt rocket science. Conor was never going back to 145 again. He wanted to take a picture with 2 belts. In the end there was no point in the UFC letting him keep the 145 if he was never seeious about going back down and there is no money fight to be made there.
> ...


Yeah if I was aure GSP would agree to terms Id put him number 1.

And sure Nate with a win beforehand would enhance the 3rd fight. But that goes for Woodley not coming off a draw. The Woodley fight has the 3rd title angle that woulf be big sure. But Nate Conor 3 would be huge as well right now. A win over Eddie for Nate and what realky does that mean in terms of more buys? Not much by my math. 

I think if they can stir up some stuff while Conor is away then that fight is ready right now. Do a primetime 3 part series.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Spite said:


> There have been a few guys that have wanted to go for another belt but have been told no by the UFC. The only guy thats been allowed to contest 2 belts other than Conor is Penn, about 7 years ago. Aldo wanted to fight Petits but was told he had to drop the FW belt first. Recently Bisping offered to fight Cormier after Jones pulled out - was told no by dana.


fair enough, I'll give you that point for now, but I'll be back on it later in the message. But still true, and still a good point



Spite said:


> Being a 2 weight champion is achievement in itself, but all this talk about Conor being the only one to pull it off? It's meaningless because he's the only one thats been given the opportunity to do it. It's just a PR stunt and it astonishes me that so many buy into that crap.


well, the PR stunt wouldn't work if the guy didn't actually go out there and won those fights, right?

the only thing Conor haters have nowadays (and I'm not saying that you are, actually), is that they don't like how he talks, which sounds alot like feminazi-style argumentation



John8204 said:


> I think you are argueing two different things, McGregor is accomplished but that doesn't mean Jose Aldo wasn't also a highly accomplished champion.


He is, I don't think I ever said/wrote anything that depicts anything else (and if I did, I was wrong, he is, obviously a very accomplished MMA fighter and champion)




John8204 said:


> John8204 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo defended his belt nine times, and if I recall correctly he was in line for a shot at Pettis but the UFC refused to let him take that fight without vacating the belt. Which is absurd you either do the interim title or you wait till after the fight you don't make the guy give up his belt to challenge for the 155lb title.
> ...


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

hadoq said:


> fair enough, I'll give you that point for now, but I'll be back on it later in the message. But still true, and still a good point
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> the only thing Conor haters have nowadays (and I'm not saying that you are, actually), is that they don't like how he talks, which sounds alot like feminazi-style argumentation


Trust me it's nothing to do with "don't like how he talks and being a femiNazi, whatever the hell that is. 

It must be a generational thing, you obviously were never brought up with MTV cribs, where the cameras go round these huge mansions of toss pot celebrities, showing their vast opulence and excess. It was always the same, greedy selfish people, doing nothing to help others all the world or the environment. 

I think there was a period when this sort of mentality of boasting about obscene wealth went away, but then has suddenly returned in the form of Conor McGregor like some hideous virile form of syphilis back to plague the world. And then the horror to find this person that should be looked down on by any right-thinking person, suddenly has hoards of fans wishing to emulate his greed and arrogance. Basically we need to nuke the planet from orbit to get rid of McGregor and his fans, as it's the only way to be sure.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Anteries said:


> Trust me it's nothing to do with "don't like how he talks and being a femiNazi, whatever the hell that is.
> 
> It must be a generational thing, you obviously were never brought up with MTV cribs, where the cameras go round these huge mansions of toss pot celebrities, showing their vast opulence and excess. It was always the same, greedy selfish people, doing nothing to help others all the world or the environment.
> 
> I think there was a period when this sort of mentality of boasting about obscene wealth went away, but then has suddenly returned in the form of Conor McGregor like some hideous virile form of syphilis back to plague the world. And then the horror to find this person that should be looked down on by any right-thinking person, suddenly has hoards of fans wishing to emulate his greed and arrogance. Basically we need to nuke the planet from orbit to get rid of McGregor and his fans, as it's the only way to be sure.


I don't know about generation, but I got rid of my TV 15 years ago now, and actually never had MTV

The thing with Conor showing off his stuff, I get that people don't like that, I don't mind it, because I understand how hard he works to actually get all that stuff (as an entrepreneur myself)
Now the pre-fight antics, I also get it, I don't remember Conor being once disrespectful after the fight. How he does it is impressive, but I get the mentality.

When you are after success, one of the main things you need is self confidence. What being so outspoken about it achieves, is that it puts your back against the wall, which is a self motivation technique that I myself use because I find it does achieve many things even beyond self motivation.

what it achieves is the following
By being so loud about his confidence, talent and success, he puts himself in a spot that, should he fail, would be nearly unbearable. That pushes him to keep working hard despite his current, comfortable situation. It's a trick to actually use your ego to your own advantage, and it's not that easy to actually achieve. Especially if you're already successful and surrounded by people who tell you all day how great you are (ask Bones, Bones knows  )

also, it does polarize your audience. People who are happy with you, usually won't be as vocal as those who don't like you, when you're omnipresent in the media, saying bold polarizing statements, you get people engaged (this thread, and all the other very successful McGregor threads are fine examples, how often do we discuss DJ, Aldo, Cruz nowadays? in general? compared to guys who are polarizing, McGregor, Rousey, Jones, Bisping, Sonnen etc...)
By doing that, you're making sure people are tuning in to watch you fight, many of which would want to watch you actually lose and get your face pounded in. That brings in the numbers, PPV and defines, in a numerical manner, how successful UFC events featuring you, are.


Now, where I believe McGregor is "the right kind of cocky", is how he handles himself post fight, or even within the fight itself.
And this is where I would draw the line between someone like McGregor and say Ronda Rousey

Rousey doesn't touch gloves, Conor does
After a fight, Conor always shows respect and gratitude to his opponent, always, despite all he could have said pre fight, he shows respect and gratitude, apparent anger or hatred are fabricated to pump himself up and stay motivated, it also is an effective way to mentally weaken your opponent, showing confidence and getting him to think more about you than what he has to do (as Conor says, "winners focus on winning, losers focus on winners", which is very true in many if not all other fields)
Rousey remains bitter (which is why I believe she's carried by genuine hatred towards some of her opponents, which goes again martial arts principles, as peace and balance are the goal states to reach, but anger does work for some fighers, to some extent)

Where you can truly see someone, is in defeat, and how he handles defeat.
Conor first gave props to Diaz, never said any excuses, admitted he was the better man. Asked for a rematch in similar conditions, as soon as possible. He worked on what he had to work on, made sure he did his best to be up to the challenge.

Rousey... well... it's been a year she spent in hiding, doesn't speak to MMA media anymore, blames others etc...


I believe those two are fine example of self confidence done right (you use it to motivate yourself, knowing that you are not as good as you claim, but wanting to do your best to get there), and self confidence gone wrong (actually believing you're that good and no one can touch you)

I don't think many people can tell the difference

At this point Conor is walking a fine line that could very well lead him to believe in his own hype (but I think he's surrounded with the right people, you don't see it hanging out with celebrities and whatnot). I believe it happened for a short time in his pre ufc 200 antics.

What most people don't understand, and what most people, me included can't really understand, is how difficult it is for someone to manage that amount of success without losing oneself in the process. That's what happened to Jones, that's what's happening to Rousey.

At this point in his career, he is constantly dealing with distractions that steer him away from what got him there in the first place. All of a sudden, in a very short timespan, everything in his life went from a daily grind to a lottery winner with benefits. He's not even 30 years old.

Most people on earth, I truly believe most people, would be chewed alive by the situation. The sole fact that he's still around, still winning, still fighting, is a feat in itself, given the situation. It's not easy, and I think until now, he did it with flying colors, and made it look easy.

He really seems to be your once in a lifetime type of athlete, the whole package. MMA brought us many greats along the years, and I think he has his place amongst the GSPs, Silvas, Lidells, Gracies etc... 

As of right now, all he has to do is to keep winning most of his fights for a couple more years, keep working (as he's not in his physical prime yet) and get better. At this point, should he develop a ground game on par with his stand up, he'll be unstoppable for a few more years to come.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

Spite said:


> 6 Months to late, but better late than never.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So because Conor hasn't defended in almost a year, he lacks the caliber of a real champion?? You've confused yourself.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

You get that definition of paper champion from urban dictionary Spite? :laugh:... Paper champion is when you don't beat the true champion of the division to win your belt, like when the champion retires or is stripped, Daniel Cormier is a paper champion, Barao was a paper champion, but he did legitimize himself through his title defenses. Conor beat Aldo, making him a legit, true, undisputed champion at FW, then the same vs Alvarez.


----------



## legcramp (Aug 7, 2016)

Spite said:


> There have been a few guys that have wanted to go for another belt but have been told no by the UFC. The only guy thats been allowed to contest 2 belts other than Conor is Penn, about 7 years ago. Aldo wanted to fight Petits but was told he had to drop the FW belt first. Recently Bisping offered to fight Cormier after Jones pulled out - was told no by dana.
> 
> 
> 
> Being a 2 weight champion is achievement in itself, but all this talk about Conor being the only one to pull it off? It's meaningless because he's the only one thats been given the opportunity to do it. It's just a PR stunt and it astonishes me that so many buy into that crap.


You shouldn't be surprised how dumb some people / Conor fans are. lol


----------



## Ricardinho (Jun 6, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> I doubt that he will do that. He will mock the hell out of the FW division and in particular Aldo without ever going down to that weight again.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if he only did the Diaz fight at LW and then either aim at Woodley or straight go for the superbig money Mayweather fight and then retire.


I think you're right about the FW part (unfortunately)
I think there will be a lot of fights with Conor though, he's only 28 and has many years to go before he retires. Also I don't think Nate will drop down to LW. Woodley-Conor will probably happen some day but Conor would be outmatched. He had problems with Diaz and Diaz is an average WW fighter, not a top WW fighter. And the Mayweather boxing fight will definitely never happen, Conor would be sent to the hospital. Although he probably wouldn't mind since it would be his biggest pay check ever. 

All this being said, I'm a Conor fan and I hope he beats them all but we have to stay realistic (he surely will not )


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Ricardinho said:


> I think you're right about the FW part (unfortunately)
> I think there will be a lot of fights with Conor though, he's only 28 and has many years to go before he retires. Also I don't think Nate will drop down to LW. Woodley-Conor will probably happen some day but Conor would be outmatched. He had problems with Diaz and Diaz is an average WW fighter, not a top WW fighter. And the Mayweather boxing fight will definitely never happen, Conor would be sent to the hospital. Although he probably wouldn't mind since it would be his biggest pay check ever.
> 
> All this being said, I'm a Conor fan and I hope he beats them all but we have to stay realistic (he surely will not )


Actually, out of all Top WW, I think Woodley is the most beatable for McGregor. Pure powerwise, Woodley would just manhandle McGregor, but Woodley doesn't like to be pressed and even less to get punched. If McGregor could somehow take a page out of MacDonald's book with the in and out approach and avoid getting overwhelmed by Woodley's power, he could win that fight and that even via stoppage as McGregor's left has much more destructive power than MacDonald's striking arsenal.


----------



## Ricardinho (Jun 6, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Actually, out of all Top WW, I think Woodley is the most beatable for McGregor. Pure powerwise, Woodley would just manhandle McGregor, but Woodley doesn't like to be pressed and even less to get punched. If McGregor could somehow take a page out of MacDonald's book with the in and out approach and avoid getting overwhelmed by Woodley's power, he could win that fight and that even via stoppage as McGregor's left has much more destructive power than MacDonald's striking arsenal.


Woodley would probably wrestle with him and overpower him, he's huge. But there's only one way to find out


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I just read a whole lot about how Conor fighting for the belt at 155 was a PR stunt and the company didn't want it to happen with other guys. Well that's plain wrong. How much did everyone talk about GSP moving up, or Aldo or Barao or Jon Jones. And what did all of them do? Talk about it, posture, make excuses as to why they won't do it. Putting Conor in for any of those guys and all he'd being doing is asking and talking about the super fight, the money fight. If Conor Mcgregor had been in either GSP or Anderson's spot that fight would have happened. Aldo was constantly being talked about and pushed to go to 155 and he never did. He whined about money but wanted it to come to him. Conor went out and got the Alvarez fight. Watch the interviews with Dana, Conor wanted the fight in NYC, he wanted and asked for demanded to move weightclasses and make fights happen. It's why he fought Diaz a second time. No one wanted him to fight him again or fight him at WW, but Conor wouldn't do it otherwise. Conor made these things happen because it's what he wanted, everyone else was just posturing.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

hadoq said:


> I don't know about generation, but I got rid of my TV 15 years ago now, and actually never had MTV
> 
> The thing with Conor showing off his stuff, I get that people don't like that, I don't mind it, because I understand how hard he works to actually get all that stuff (as an entrepreneur myself)
> Now the pre-fight antics, I also get it, I don't remember Conor being once disrespectful after the fight. How he does it is impressive, but I get the mentality.
> ...


I commend you for what you've written, it's a very interesting read. It's actually quite persuasive as well. I don't deny it, McGregor is a very remarkable person and is handling everything very well and his attitude is pretty good.

As I've said before, I am like the granny hitting the Undertaker from WWE over the head with her handbag, she probably doesn't really hate him, she is just getting into the moment. I do find McGregor bit of an arrogant annoying git who purposely puffs himself up, just like Ric Flair, the successful arrogant persona. The amount of enjoyment I get slagging him off, I ought to send him a thank you card.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> You get that definition of paper champion from urban dictionary Spite? :laugh:... Paper champion is when you don't beat the true champion of the division to win your belt, like when the champion retires or is stripped, Daniel Cormier is a paper champion, Barao was a paper champion, but he did legitimize himself through his title defenses. Conor beat Aldo, making him a legit, true, undisputed champion at FW, then the same vs Alvarez.


No.

A paper Champion is somebody who does not embody the characteristics of being a Champion. Its not Cormiers fault Jones pissed hot, what you are saying is that LHW can't have a champion because Jones hasn't been beat, which is nonsense Jon Jones might never fight again, so will the LHW division never have a champion?

Contrary to what a lot of McGregor fans believe, winning a title is not a permanent appointment. You are supposed to defend the belt. Not only did Conor not defend the belt, but he made a bunch of excuses why he wouldn't, he hasn't fought at FW since winning the belt, and most likely never will fight at that weight again. He held onto that belt for nothing more than the sake of his ego so he could be called a two weight champ. He has never had any intention of defending that belt. That in my books is the definition of a paper champion.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Spite said:


> No.
> 
> A paper Champion is somebody who does not embody the characteristics of being a Champion. Its not Cormiers fault Jones pissed hot, what you are saying is that LHW can't have a champion because Jones hasn't been beat, which is nonsense Jon Jones might never fight again, so will the LHW division never have a champion?
> 
> Contrary to what a lot of McGregor fans believe, winning a title is not a permanent appointment. You are supposed to defend the belt. Not only did Conor not defend the belt, but he made a bunch of excuses why he wouldn't, he hasn't fought at FW since winning the belt, and most likely never will fight at that weight again. He held onto that belt for nothing more than the sake of his ego so he could be called a two weight champ. He has never had any intention of defending that belt. That in my books is the definition of a paper champion.


Absolutely right, did not Shakespeare say that our past achievement hang like rusting suits of chainmail.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> No.
> 
> A paper Champion is somebody who does not embody the characteristics of being a Champion. Its not Cormiers fault Jones pissed hot, what you are saying is that LHW can't have a champion because Jones hasn't been beat, which is nonsense Jon Jones might never fight again, so will the LHW division never have a champion?


Like Barao, DC can make himself legitimate by defending it multiple times... Your definition of what a paper champion is, is unique to you. Conor is the lineal champion of both divisions, DC is not.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Like Barao, DC can make himself legitimate by defending it multiple times... Your definition of what a paper champion is, is unique to you. Conor is the lineal champion of both divisions, DC is not.


DC has already won and defended the belt, thats enough for me for him to solidify his status as champion.

Conor abandoned the FW division, he was a champ on paper but not in the sense of the word. His is the current LW champion, no doubt, but whether he treats that division with the same disdain as the FW division remains to be seen.


----------

